# Is bad



## motthunter

not a fan of Black and decker… It is a hobby line of tools.


----------



## dennis

...not even a hobby…more like something my wife would buy just because it was on sale and soooo much cheaper than the yellow one.


----------



## rikkor

I don't buy B&D (anymore) either. Learned my lesson.


----------



## Hawgnutz

hey, steve. Send me an email. I think I still have one of those quick clamps from my old BD cordless jig I retired yrars ago. If you send me your snail mail I will send it to you.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Pretzel

Guess who owns the "yellow" one, B&D


----------

